# heeeelp?



## bakerman (May 24, 2011)

hi guys can anyone tell me where i can get rod bearings for an ih 284 le compact ? it has a 4 cyl gas kubota engine & yes it is the original eng..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! What did you do?


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome! Can't help you, but there are some really smart pepole on here that can. Did it fail due to hours or deglect. Been guity of both. let us know what you find out.


----------



## dustytools (Feb 22, 2011)

bakerman said:


> hi guys can anyone tell me where i can get rod bearings for an ih 284 le compact ? it has a 4 cyl gas kubota engine & yes it is the original eng..


I have a 1983 IH 284 with the Nissan diesel and they are all but impossible to find parts for. All info that I have seen shows the gas version being a Mazda 4 cylinder.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you tried at a Kubota dealer or a diesel shop? Perhaps they can get the parts directly. I have seen it before where an engine manufacturer won't supply parts or warranty for an engine because it is covered by the equipment manufacturer. John Deere is this way with Kawasaki engines. You can't look up the engines through Kawasaki, but instead have to use the John Deere parts lookup program.


----------

